# Did Another Transport Today



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yep, it's not a typo, I had 13 little dogs in 11 crates in my car/SUV today. This was a transport with FurBaby and Shih Tzu Rescue out of Jacksonville Florida. Talk about some sweet little doggies. There were 2 Malts going to their Forever Homes, they were so cute. We also had a Westie pup, Shih Tzus, Pekes & Pugs and Yorkies. One little Yorkie just stole my heart, she was a 2 year old puppy mill rescue and really nervous so she didn't go in a crate but sat in my lap and everyone elses up I-95. She finally calmed down, just needed lots of hugs which I was happy to provide. 

They had a hard time finding transporters in NC and SC. So any of y'all in these 2 states who want to help, please contact them. It doesn't take much time, each leg was less than 100 miles, and it's so rewarding knowing you helped these babies get to their new homes.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how wonderful for you to do that!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How rewarding that must have been to help them to their forever homes.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What an angel you are to help out with that, I bet those little ones are so happy to be going to new homes!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a nice thing you are doing :aktion033: . You were transporting some of my FAVORITE breeds , I might have attempted a dognapping . Sarah


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

:smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: Thank you for helping these babies.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Yep, it's not a typo, I had 13 little dogs in 11 crates in my car/SUV today. This was a transport with FurBaby and Shih Tzu Rescue out of Jacksonville Florida. Talk about some sweet little doggies. There were 2 Malts going to their Forever Homes, they were so cute. We also had a Westie pup, Shih Tzus, Pekes & Pugs and Yorkies. One little Yorkie just stole my heart, she was a 2 year old puppy mill rescue and really nervous so she didn't go in a crate but sat in my lap and everyone elses up I-95. She finally calmed down, just needed lots of hugs which I was happy to provide.
> 
> They had a hard time finding transporters in NC and SC. So any of y'all in these 2 states who want to help, please contact them. It doesn't take much time, each leg was less than 100 miles, and it's so rewarding knowing you helped these babies get to their new homes.[/B]


Ummmm Marti, were you in J'ville today?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Whoa!! How totally awesome of you!!!

Doesn't it feel great. Helping those in need. 

You ROCK!!! :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=522354
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Pat, no I wasn't in Jax, they came to me from Jax with stops in Brunswick, Hardeeville, Walterboro. We stopped in Santee to drop off a Corgi and pick up two more Yorkies then on to Florence. Listen to this, this poor guy had to rehome his Corgi because of his new wife. She also made him get rid of his truck. Yeah that marriage is gonna last!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've never been able to assist in a transport but the first time it works out that I can, I'm so doing it! The man who gave up is Corgi for his new wife??? Where's the "strangle" smilie????? These 2 will do I guess. :smpullhair: :smmadder:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What a great thing to do!!! :aktion033: That yorkie probably would have stole my heart, too. :wub: She was probably so scared, poor thing! Hope her new family gives her lots of love!!! :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marti, That story is so sad. When I think of Sassy I can never imagine her having to worry about not having me to love her. I just can't imagine a little one never experiencing that "loved" feeling. Very sad! You and Roger are angels on earth. That is such a great deed the two of you do. 

*Ummmm Tanner, I finks I wubs you eben more since you are helping dem wittle fluffs get to famblies who will wub dem wikes our mommy's wubs us. ~Sassy*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think that's great! I'm afraid I'd want to just take them all home with me. 
You would have to feel so good for helping these little guys make their ways to their new homes!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good for you!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> When I think of Sassy I can never imagine her having to worry about not having me to love her. I just can't imagine a little one never experiencing that "loved" feeling. Very sad![/B]



Ditto. I can't even imagine me not having my knucklehead, Tinker, for the rest of his life.....

It must be so hard to have to give up a pet. Thank goodness there are people like you to help get them new homes!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow...that is so great of you to help transport these babies!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am just touched by the response to this thread and I want to encourage everyone to help out however you can. I can't foster, but I can transport and do home visits, maybe someone else can foster but can't travel. If each of us did what we could, think of how many babies we could help out. 

And yes, it was very hard not to "dognap" some of those little sweeties, the fact that I have 4 dogs at home did influence me, tho! There were 2 Maltese on board and they were sooo cute and, luckily, going to their forever home. Doggies were picked up and dropped off along the way, I think the final stop of this transport was New Hampshire. This was a very big and cooperative effort on the part of Fur Babies, they were wonderful to work with. And again, anyone in North Carolina or South CArolina who would like to help next time, please let them know.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's awesome. All of those sweet babies, thanks for all you do. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

